# Fake grass is that okay?



## Tweetiepy (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone know if that fake grass can be used on the floors to prevent slipping? I figure I can staple it to the floor or something. I've noticed that if I put down fleece blankets, he poops all over them (even though it's next to his litter box).

Is that okay or is it plastic for a chewer? I'm not sure if he's a chewer yet - he does liek to dig and he did chew a bit of the paint off the wall near his cage (while he was in the cage)


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't really say I would recommend it personally. How about seagrass mats? You can buy them online. I also found some in a store called world imports so now I use them on the bottom of Dunkin and Amber's cage. Amber was so happy to have traction in their cage that last night she was doing binkies all over it.  You also don't have to worry when they chew on it. I attach them using hemp string.


----------

